# 20.000 Euro für Sicherheitslücken in Nokia-Handys



## Newsfeed (12 August 2008)

Ein polnischer Sicherheitsspezialist will zwei ernste Sicherheitslücken in Suns Mobile Java Umgebung entdeckt haben, die viele Millionen Nokia-Handys betreffen. Für die Details will er jedoch von den Herstellern Geld.

Weiterlesen...


----------

